# Martin vs Darton



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

I am looking to get a new bow relatively soon. I am looking to get a bow for both hunting and 3-D, but would prefer a bow that is actually geared more for 3-D. I have pretty much narrowed it down to 2 bows. The Darton Tempest or the Martin Shadowcat. For those with experience, which would you choose and why? Their ATA lengths are the same, but the Darton has a 3/4 inch longer brace, and they are both pretty much equal in speed. Oh, and plesae don't throw in any suggestions for other bows from other manufacturers, I know Hoyt, Bowtech and Mathews make really good bows, I am just not interested in any other bows than these two, Thanks


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

The quieter one.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Scat*

You didn't mention what cam system on the scat?I sell both and I would shoot the scat w/ nitrous cams.Very quiet accurate and fast


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

True, I am not totally familiar with the cam system on Martins like I am on Dartons. I do like the draw cycle on a cam 1/2 bows, so would prefer something along the lines of that. Is there a limb/ cam set up on the Scat that allows for a 7 inch or longer brace? I currently shoot a Darton Maverick, and am looking for something that is around the same length ATA, but with a longer brace than the 6 1/4 of my Mav. My only problem, is that there are no Martin dealers in close proximity that I am aware of, and my Darton dealer is 1.5 hours away as well, so it would require a pretty good effort to shoot both. Although I will not buy before i shoot either of course. I was just wanting a comparison between the two.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Check out Darton's Tundra it is just a big Maverick,I have both,Tundra has very little hand shock and shoots quiet and accurate.Not to be negative but I don't like Darton's straight limbs,I've cracked four sets of them to date but never had a problem with the recurve limbs.There was a guy selling a 2005 Tundra on AT for $325 just resently.If you like the Maverick you'll like the Tundra.


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

I was looking at the Tundra as well. One question though, I was under the impression that they were intended for longer draw archers, I am 5'6 and shoot a 28.5 inch draw, will the Tundra still set up well for a hobbit like myself?


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

you can get a tundra down to 28 I believe, that may be using the low let off module. i think you will have no problem getting down to 28.5. 28 1/2 isnt short heck i shoot 28 and im 5-11


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

loujo61 said:


> Check out Darton's Tundra it is just a big Maverick,I have both,Tundra has very little hand shock and shoots quiet and accurate.Not to be negative but I don't like Darton's straight limbs,I've cracked four sets of them to date but never had a problem with the recurve limbs.There was a guy selling a 2005 Tundra on AT for $325 just resently.If you like the Maverick you'll like the Tundra.


are you shooting light poundage and heavy arrows?? my dad has a tundra and it has alot of hand shock...i really like it anyway


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

drtnshtr said:


> are you shooting light poundage and heavy arrows?? my dad has a tundra and it has alot of hand shock...i really like it anyway


I'm shooting a 340 grn arrow at 60#-30.5 draw,it has some hand shock but nothing like a Maverick.I weight the the front down with a doinker 11.5 Power bar,that takes alot of hand shock away.I also put one those isolator thingies in the back stabilizer hole.It's rocking that arrow out at 294fps quietly.65% letoff


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys. I am strongly leaning towards sticking with the Darton. I will just have to shoot the Tundra and the Tempest side by side and see which one feels best to me. I don't really are all that much about handshock. The maverick I am shooting now I have shot since 2001 before that I had a renegade, so I am assuming anything will be a reduction in handshock from what I have right now anyways!!! I just want something a little more forgiving, that feels good to me, I couldn't care less about hand shock, I don't think that effects my shooting anyways. I am surprised about the lack of Martin feedback I am getting though!!!


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

DMaverick said:


> I was looking at the Tundra as well. One question though, I was under the impression that they were intended for longer draw archers, I am 5'6 and shoot a 28.5 inch draw, will the Tundra still set up well for a hobbit like myself?


I think it will work fine,it IBO's about the same as the Tempest,40"ATA,maybe you won't like the string angle.I like mine I've shot it thousands of times and it's still tight and quiet,excellent strings not hardly worn,it is a close second to my Apex 7.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I like the Tempest or the Tundra...I almost bought the Tempest instead of my BowTech Old Glory...really a sweet bow!


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

:embara: i used to shoot darton 3-d express...loved it 8"braceheight 38 ata i believe.
friend has one too..he also loves it


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

i really like the tundra but the handshock is terrible if you have been shooting a hoyt or mathews prior to shooting it. however you can take off the rubber side plates and the tundra even feels better than ever IMHO. If you shoot a tundra without the side plates its hard to tell the difference between it and a protech or pro elite.


----------



## CamoTec (Dec 17, 2002)

You have a PM


----------



## Hollabaugh (Mar 23, 2005)

*darton*

I shoot the Tempest! Awesome bow. I don't think it has much hand shock. I have a martin sabre for hunting and it is smooth. You might want to look into the new Darton Murauder for your height.


----------



## a.lamberg (Jul 4, 2004)

The tempest is a very nice shooting bow. I know lots of people that have been shooting them for the last two years and they swear by the tempest. I have an 06 shadow cat with the nitrous cams. The 06 is smoother and faster than the 05. The tempest does have a bigger brace height though. The Shadow cat might be a little faster with the nitrous cams. I would say the tempest has a little smoother draw also. They are both great shooting bows. either one will do the trick for 3-d.


----------



## pwb87 (Oct 17, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

good post guys, I am the guy thats got the harsh shooting Tundra, it isn't really all that bad, now that Temptest sounds like a smoothy to me, would like to hear more about that bow. Like those Dartons for sure.


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys, this is exactly what I was looking for. I appreciate all the help. I will likely shoot the Tundra and Tempest and decide between those two. I love this place!!!


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

*Martin vs. Darton*

Martin is what like but. You should have a few set up at a pro-shop and compare yourself. Both are good bows and only you can make the decision.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

Like drtnshtr said if you shoot a Mathews for 20 shots and then pick up the Darton and shoot it a few times you will notice the handshock immediately. But the funny thing is if you shoot the Darton for 20 more shots you do not notice the handshock at all for the most part. I don't know very much about Martins but I have a Tundra and it is a great bow for 3d, for hunting it is just a little noisy but if you work at it you can quiet it down some. As far as the Draw Length goes you can go from 27-3/8 to 31-7/8 with the 65% module and 27-7/8 to 32-3/8 with the 75% module.  There is a missprint on their chart I think.  You should have no trouble getting your draw length friend. Go to www.dartonarchery.com and then look in the "Tuning Charts" then click on "Tundra Extreme". It will tell you all you want to know about the modules for your draw length.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have two Tundra's and one Tempest and the Tempest is edging out the Tundra by just a hair. The Tempest moves less on the shot cycle. Here is a pic of mine with Windstalker , STS , GKF Infinity , Sword 3rd plane and x ring deadly intentions.


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

*Whats all the smoke about hand shock*

I can't figure out what all the stink is about hand shock!!! I personally shoot two Darton Mavericks, 2000 & 2003 models. In the past I've shot Hoyt's, Champions, High Countrys , and the only bow with less noticable hand shock was my 1989 Hoyt Pro Medalist, I've even tried the Matthews Switchback, and didn't see what all the hype was about. I like to have a backup bow, but I can't decide which Maverick is the backup, because they are both excellent bows. They both have a smooth draw, and unlike the Matthews, Hoyt, and Mcpherson shooters on my team, I've never had a problem with string slap, even with heavy cloths on. My Mavericks out perform my team mates bows in (speed for pound) easily, so whats the hype, personal I think its a performance factor, not everyone can shoot the real deal. Try the Darton Marauder I heard from a good source its every bit as smooth as the Switch back. 

Happy Shooting
abcarrow


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

The marauder is a very smooth shooter for sure... i tried it and had to get it...


----------

